

Almost half of Dutch DVD buyers are pirates - liangzan
http://tech.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09%2F01%2F29%2F0810250&from=rss

======
gravitycop
Netherlands internal software-piracy rate: 28% (vs. 20% for the United
States). [http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/cri_sof_pir_rat-crime-
soft...](http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/cri_sof_pir_rat-crime-software-
piracy-rate)

